# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  LATTICE GAL16V8 PALĪDZIET!!!

## kaspars55

Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt vai ir saskāries ar LATTICE GAL16V8 MIKRENĒM.
Nevaru iešūt (ieprogrammēt) tajā GAL16V8 JEDEC failu,
man ir programmātors GENIUS G540
Nolasīt GAL16V8 var ar to programmātoru, bet iešūt programmu nevar.
Palīdziet lūdzu ja kāds ar šo aizvēsturisko mikreni GAL16V8 ir saskāries.
JEDEC programmiņa izskatās šādi:


QP20*
QF2194*
L0000 
11111111111111111111111111110111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11111111111111111111111101111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11111111111111111111011111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11111111111111110111111111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11111111111101111111111111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11111111011111111111111111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
11110111111111111111111111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
01111111111111111111111111111111
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000*
L2048 
11111111*
L2056 
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000*
L2120 
11111111*
L2128 
1111111111111111111111111111000000000111111111111111111111111111*
L2192 
11*
C0*

----------

